# Dent Removal



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Can anybody recommend a good dent removal person around the Toome/Magherafelt areas (i'd be willing to go a bit further for someone to do a good job) who could take a couple of carpark dinges out for me?


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

Give the guys at www.thedentman.ie a shout. I have used them twice in the past and was very impressed both times


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

+1 for Damien ^^^
Top guy, based in Monaghan but he is all over (Donegal on Tuesdays)


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

paddyirishman said:


> Can anybody recommend a good dent removal person around the Toome/Magherafelt areas (i'd be willing to go a bit further for someone to do a good job) who could take a couple of carpark dinges out for me?


Chris Bradley from dent devils should be your man. He is mobile so will come to you (He came to me in Maghera yesterday). He does all the car dealers around there. I don't have his number on me, but I will get it for you and send you a PM.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd definitely recommend Damian (thedentman.ie) as he's done work on a number of my cars over the years. A good few friends now use him too.

He even fixed my bro-in-law's bonnet after some scrote was seen dancing on it one saturday night.

He's a genius!

Def a +1 for thedentman.ie


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

chopperreid said:


> Chris Bradley from dent devils should be your man. He is mobile so will come to you (He came to me in Maghera yesterday). He does all the car dealers around there. I don't have his number on me, but I will get it for you and send you a PM.


The dealer i bought the car off uses him as well, i didnt think he would come this far down the country! How much did he charge for taking the dents out?


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have used the dent man based in bangor, he done an amazing job on my wifes car and quite easy to pay. I havent got his number but I am sure he has a web site. :thumb:


----------



## dirtybarrys (Jul 28, 2008)

I had a dent in both back doors of my BMW 5 series but couldn't be fixed as there was a metal brace in the way. Not all can be repaired this way.


----------



## BangorGav (Aug 13, 2009)

MCZ that was probably Mike @ Dents out.. Can't Recommend him more .. Fantastic guy , service and not hard to pay as said!

Mike (Dents out) - 07969021177


----------



## zigman (Apr 27, 2010)

chopperreid said:


> Chris Bradley from dent devils should be your man. He is mobile so will come to you (He came to me in Maghera yesterday). He does all the car dealers around there. I don't have his number on me, but I will get it for you and send you a PM.


have you god a number for this guy? how much was it a panel?
cheers


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

I got Mike at Dents Out to do mine as part of a group buy. £30 a panel


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

dirtybarrys said:


> I had a dent in both back doors of my BMW 5 series but couldn't be fixed as there was a metal brace in the way. Not all can be repaired this way.


I think it depends on the location of the dent and also who you use - some can't get access (double skin or braces behind) and some can. The "Dents Out" guy from Bangor took out a dent for me without getting access from behind the panel - it was a circular dent on a rear quarter panel and he carefully tapped it out...amazing!


----------

